# GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Suns 11/26/06



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=purple>Phoenix Suns</font></font></center>

<center>11/26/06
TV: FSNW
6:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_

 *VS* 



_*Other Matchups*_

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Martell Webster*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (6-8)</font> <font color=purple>Phoenix (6-6)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What, exactly, is an "X-Factor?"


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nightfly said:


> What, exactly, is an "X-Factor?"



A guy that can make a difference of who wins the game.

It's somebody who doesn't play well all the time, but when he does
the team does alot better.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

No matter how you look at it, this doesn't look good for Portland. Amare's back, and save for the one game at the Rose Garden last year, Portland's been blown out by Phoenix with regularity the past two years.


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

With three days of rest, the Suns will run like crazy on offense and crowd Zach on defense, making it really difficult to establish the half court game. Unless Martell and Dixon actually make some threes and play defense, this could be an embarassing loss.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> What, exactly, is an "X-Factor?"


He's the person I most enjoy typing out his name at the time. It's quite easy, actually.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Loyalty4Life said:


> He's the person I most enjoy typing out his name at the time. It's quite easy, actually.


That seems rather silly to me.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The Blazers lose!

Sack all of management!
Blame the coach!
Trade the whole Team and start over!

Wait you mean the game hasn't started yet? :biggrin: Sorry I got ahead of myself..

:chill:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> What, exactly, is an "X-Factor?"


X Factor may mean:

The X Factor (TV series), a UK reality show searching for the next big singing act, currently in its third series 
The X Factor (Australia), the Australian version of the show 
The X Factor (Belgium), the Belgian version of the show 
The X Factor (Colombia), the Colombian version of the show 
The X Factor (Iceland), the Icelandic version of the show 
The X Factor (Kazakhstan), the Kazakh version of the show 
The X Factor (Netherlands), the Dutch version of the show 
Секрет Успеха (Russia), the Russian version of the show 
The X Factor, XSeer Al Najah, an Arabian version of the show 
Top New Zealand Racing Yacht (Catamaran) Currently identified as NZ's fastest yacht. 
X-Factor (comics), a Marvel comic book series 
X-Factor Investigations, the superhero team featured in the current volume of X-Factor 
X-Factor (fictional), a genetic trait found in modern humans in the Marvel Universe created by the Celestials, and is responsible for most, but not all, of the superhumans on earth. 
X-Factor (professional wrestling), WWE tag team/stable led by X-Pac, also signature finishing move of X-Pac (Sitout facebuster) 
The X Factor (album), a 1995 album by Iron Maiden 
Factor X, a coagulation enzyme 
X-Factor is also a series of Gatorade flavors 
Beyond Belief a television series. (Entitled 'X-Factor' in germany) 
X Factors are a series of CD's produced by local Columbus, Ohio DJ's for the nightclub Axis from the late 90's until 2004.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll be posting from the game again tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice lay up by Jack.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Less then a minute into the game and we're already looking at a 5-2 score.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

It's pretty quiet here in the Garden.

...And pretty empty.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are certainly playing the Suns game right now.

Very fast pace. It's entertaining though.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nash looks funny with his short hair.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I hate seeing Zach shoot from the outside like that.

10-9 Suns with 8:40 left in the first.

Nash picks up his second foul!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

14-11 Suns in the First.

Suns are hot right now. Blazers are hot from the field too, but they are turning it over.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Pretty nasty dunk from Amare.

That's pretty impressive.

17-14 Suns, 6:40 left in the first.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Zach with a Moses Malone type play! He has 6 points already.

1 point game. 17-16 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

An odd, but good looking shot from Outlaw.

Again a 1 point game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, Amare is strong. He scores despite being surrounded by 2 different players.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers burn a time out.

21-18 Suns, 5:29 left in the first.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, Outlaw splits a pair of FTs, missing the second one badly.

21-19 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

So far both teams have been trading baskets.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

A really ugly Airball from Jack.

And then he commits a foul at the other end, sending Amare to the line.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Suns open up a 7 point lead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Did you just tell radio commentators to say hi? They just said someone from basketballboards.net wanted to say so. They said the name quick, so I didn't catch it.. I was caught off guard by that.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Where was the foul on that? Crap call.

'Tell looks tentative.

The Phoenix defense doesn't look that bad, but maybe that's because the Portland offense looks so bad.

Also, Portland's interior defense looks awful. But in a game against the Suns, Joel or Jamaal wouldn't be much of a help. Catch-22.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

A really nice play by Randolph to not lose sight of the ball! 

Randolph has 8 points with that basket.

26-21 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> Did you just tell radio commentators to say hi? They just said someone from basketballboards.net wanted to say so. They said the name quick, so I didn't catch it.. I was caught off guard by that.


That wasn't me. I'm not sitting near the radio guys.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay - why does McMillan play Graham? I cringe when he's in the game.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Sort of a dead heat here near the end of the 1st. 

It's been stuck on 26-21 for a while. Suns leading.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Not anymore, Thomas hits a right baseline jumper.

28-21 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are doing a poor job of cleaning up the glass on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Loyalty4Life said:


> Okay - why does McMillan play Graham? I cringe when he's in the game.


Lack of options?

Portland is making the Phoenix defense look phenomenal tonight. Every possession on Portland's end is a broken play in the last 5 seconds of the clock.

Oh great ... Jamaal is on the floor. This should be good.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Graham's first time touching the ball results in a missed three. I wonder how Wheels feels about that (his pet peeve is players launching a 3 when they first touch the ball after entering the game).


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow, a pretty impressive shot from Thomas.

Outlaw answers at the other end.

30-23 Suns. Less then a minute left 1st quarter.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazers going zone and looking good doing it, but stupid Kurt Thomas lay-up. That was pretty slick, I must admit.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What a heads up play by Jack to get that last shot off in the quarter!

33-27 Suns after the first. A very high scoring affair.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Only down six. Good. Suns shooting 75%. Bad.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, if Portland can at least pretend to play some interior defense, it'll be a step up. Only six down, I'm not feeling too bad. Then again, I said the same thing after the first quarter in Sacramento, too ...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> What a heads up play by Jack to get that last shot off in the quarter!
> 
> 33-27 Suns after the first. A very high scoring affair.


The Blazers should hire you to be their official Internet play by play guy :clap:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Nightfly said:


> That wasn't me. I'm not sitting near the radio guys.


Where are you sitting? Do you have a laptop on your lap, or are you at a table somewhere?

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Key for the second quarter:

Box out! The Blazers are getting out rebounded 9-8 by the Suns, but it sure feels like more.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Woo hoo! Sergio's on his way in! This should be interesting.

Graham passed up the 3 and took the lay-up ... glad to see that. :clap:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

barfo said:


> Where are you sitting? Do you have a laptop on your lap, or are you at a table somewhere?
> 
> barfo


Sitting with a lap top on my lap in section 229.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Sitting with a lap top on my lap in section 229.


Do they offer free Wi-Fi in the Rose Garden or something? Just curious.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Finally a rebound!

37-31 Suns with 9:15 left in the first half.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Another rebound!

Blazers nearly turn it over with a bad entry pass from Sergio to Randolph. It goes out of bounds off a Suns player.

Blazers call a time out.

37-33 Suns in the 2nd quarter, 8:23 left in the period.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Did you just tell radio commentators to say hi? They just said someone from basketballboards.net wanted to say so. They said the name quick, so I didn't catch it.. I was caught off guard by that.


That was Hap.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

wastro said:


> Do they offer free Wi-Fi in the Rose Garden or something? Just curious.


There is free wifi, and I also have the password to a couple of the securied networks.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dixon with a good look, just couldn't get it to drop.

And at the other end Davis scores on him.

39-33 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dixon connects with a farside 3 pointer!

And at the other end Outlaw climbs into the sky to steal a pass near the basket!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice snag from Outlaw!

Am I the only one here who keeps waiting for the other shoe to drop and for Phoenix to go on their run to put the game out of reach?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Sergio with a really nice behind the shoulder pass.

...and then Graham commits an offensive foul. (It sure didn't look like it to me.)


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

These referees suck. I hope Aldridge is okay!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Aldrige leaves the game with blood coming out of his mouth, and having picked up his 3rd foul.

He walks straight into the locker room.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

41-36 Suns after a pair of FTs for the Suns.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

wastro said:


> These referees suck. I hope Aldridge is okay!


maybe he'll come back P.O.ed. a little fire in his belly might do wonders.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

How many traveling calls were they giving Amare on that play? Like I said, THESE REFEREES SUCK.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I love how Graham can make the same mistakes Webster does, and shoot poor shots and he stays in. Martell does it, and he leaves. I also love how the guy who gets hit in the mouth with another players elbow and leaves the court bleeding, gets called for the foul.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are again getting burned on the glass.

Randolph commits a kick ball.

43-36 Suns with 6:00 left in the second.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Let's see if this guy can hit a half court shot to win a free truck!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> Let's see if this guy can hit a half court shot to win a free truck!


Not even close.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

I loved how Stoudemire was break dancing out there before that dunk. Kid's got some nice moves, might have a second career lined up if this whole basketball thing doesn't work out for him


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

A pretty wacky sequence, and the suns end up scoring.

And at the other end the Blazers end up missing on what was a pretty ill-advised shot by Outlaw.

Suns score. 47-36 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are killing them selves on the boards.

That is the reason they are down by 11 at this point.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Zach misses a pair of FTs.

Suns the rebound and the 11 point lead.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, Phoenix seems to be traveling quite a bit this game, not to mention getting away with them.

We are really misses Przybilla and Raef. We aren't playing any low post defense and ZBo misses 2 FTs.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Then again, as long as we can keep it within single digits, I feel this team always has a chance to come back.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

We are playing no defense and not getting any rebounds. Jesus christ we need atleast 1 more big man.. Blazers down yet again.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rebounding is dead tonight, as is their defense.

I'd almost rather the guys just foul the penetrator when he's driving to the basket, instead of letting the lane open up. No one is intimidated.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

If only the Blazers could grab a rebound, the score might be a different story.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't what has gotten into Nate, but he is hardly giving the ball to Zach. We need to continue to give it to him and drawing the fouls. He has 2 FT attempts in the first half. Udoka with the layup off a nice pass from Jack.

52-40 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What crisp ball movement!! The Blazers earned that hoop.

Some trash goes on to the floor, and the Officials stop play to pick it up.

Blazers playing a 2-3 zone, Force Nash to take a 3 at the shot clock buzzer and he misses!

Blazers the rebound.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: Nice layup from Jack, definitely didn't wanna shoot that. 

Nice to see god as decided to bless Bell tonight..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jack has really impressed me with his FT shooting, he continues to capitalize on those free points. I believe he is one of the best in the NBA, IIRC.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

OOOHH...one of my most hated NBA players...Raja Bell. can't stand the guy....not sure why. :rant:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nash with 9 points, he's 4-6 from the field.

Jack with a bad shot, Suns the rebound and an outlet pass, and they score.

Outlaw hits a 3 from 30 feet out! Wow!

That's the end of the first half. 59-47 Suns.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jack with a bad shot, Nash with an alleyoop layup, OUTLAW FOR 3!

Halftime 59-47 Suns.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

59-47 Suns at halftime.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> I don't what has gotten into Nate, but he is hardly giving the ball to Zach. We need to continue to give it to him and drawing the fouls. He has 2 FT attempts in the first half. Udoka with the layup off a nice pass from Jack.
> 
> 52-40 Suns.


actually, continually going into Zach is exactly what they DON'T want to do. It becomes predictable, and easy to defend. They need to get someone who is willing to shoot outside shots on his own. 

Whats the point of having Martell there (when he does play) and trying to do an inside outside game, when ALL you do is give it back to the PF and refuse to spread the offense by shooting yourself?

Makes it so you don't spread the floor, and make it easier for Zach. There's like 3 plays this team does. Give the ball to Zach, or drive 1 on 5, or just let someone who has no business shooting a jumper (graham) shoot a jumper.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I take back what I said about Aldridge. When Przybilla comes back he needs to start, but Aldridge does need to get about 24 mpg off the bench. We just need Joel's presence and intimidation so teams like PHX can't just throw it inside and lay it up. 

Zach also needs to step it up throughout the game, not just put it on in the 2nd half, sometimes it's too late.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We do really miss Joel in this game. Mags is just to slow to be of much use against the Suns. Aldridge can't do it alone. Hopefully he didn't lose to many teeth on that elbow.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Man, the Blazers have had some pretty crummy half time entertainment this season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> actually, continually going into Zach is exactly what they DON'T want to do. It becomes predictable, and easy to defend. They need to get someone who is willing to shoot outside shots on his own.
> 
> Whats the point of having Martell there (when he does play) and trying to do an inside outside game, when ALL you do is give it back to the PF and refuse to spread the offense by shooting yourself?
> 
> Makes it so you don't spread the floor, and make it easier for Zach. There's like 3 plays this team does. Give the ball to Zach, or drive 1 on 5, or just let someone who has no business shooting a jumper (graham) shoot a jumper.


Yes it is predictable, but we also need to get Zach going. If he doesn't start scoring in the 2nd half, then we are gonna be in big trouble, because other than Zach we don't have 1 other dependable scorer.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blimp came dangerously close to crashing into the crowd!!!

It almost crushed me!

It's dropping tickets for a Barry Manalow CD, if you were wondering.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yes it is predictable, but we also need to get Zach going. If he doesn't start scoring in the 2nd half, then we are gonna be in big trouble, because other than Zach we don't have 1 other dependable scorer.


Other players have to step up. When teams throw not only double but triple team against Zach it's expecting a lot out of him to step it up. The rest of the team has to step it up.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe Aldridge's injury is worse then we first thought?

He's not on the floor yet and the team just paged a doctor to the training room.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> Other players have to step up. When teams throw not only double but triple team against Zach it's expecting a lot out of him to step it up. The rest of the team has to step it up.


Definitely, but look at this team! Just like last game, really Jack and Ime are the only ones who can score consistently. We really need Roy back, because he give us that 2nd option. 

I just don't think we have any players who can step up. THAT'S the problem.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> The Blimp came dangerously close to crashing into the crowd!!!
> 
> It almost crushed me!
> 
> It's dropping tickets for a Barry Manalow CD, if you were wondering.


I heard in the last home game someone jumped up and grab all the envelopes! Wonder what happen with that?

That new blimp is a joke. It to unstable.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Maybe Aldridge's injury is worse then we first thought?
> 
> He's not on the floor yet and the team just paged a doctor to the training room.


You might not have seen it from the angles we have on the TV, but he was bleeding really badly. I wouldn't be suprised if he lost a tooth or two. That was a dirty play by Jalen.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Maybe Aldridge's injury is worse then we first thought?
> 
> He's not on the floor yet and the team just paged a doctor to the training room.


Wow, I hope he's ok. Why would they need a doc? I wonder if they are having problems stopping the bleeding?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> Man, the Blazers have had some pretty crummy half time entertainment this season.


since I know the team reads the message boards, I hope they read this and implement them..

please, for the love of all things right and pure (in blazermania)...stop having Bob Akamian do the halftime "video" narration. And stop showing the same fluff pieces over and over.

Have an ACTUAL half time show (and a nice pre-game show would be nice too, not one produced out of Seattle). Hell, I'd actually rather listen to Mike and Mike talking to Jay Allen with a mic talking about what the coaches said at half, then the same stuff 2 games in a row about how good the team is in the community (yes, I know it is..but it should be a small clip, not a "aww, hugs and kisses" bit).

And also, can you please not mic the rims? 

It's amazing how poorly thought out the games production is done. Not necessarily the camera angles or whatever. I'm not saying go the route of the TNT halftime show (altho having a PERSON host the halftime show like MB used to do would be an improvement) but it's like watching those "feel good moments" that TNT does at the end of the broadcast (with that white haired dude, jim something)..I'm watching a basketball game, not a holiday movie.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> I heard in the last home game someone jumped up and grab all the envelopes! Wonder what happen with that?
> 
> That new blimp is a joke. It to unstable.


:laugh: I don't know about that, it got close to the stands, but I don't think anyone but Outlaw could gotten the envelopes. The new blimp is pretty studpid though, it just rocks back and forth, and it goes even slower than the other blimp. They need to cut their loses and change it back.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Aldrige is out on the Floor and playing.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Aldridge's stiches popped loose, he's bleeding again.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Aldrige is out on the Floor and playing.


First play he gets hit in the mouth again! Starts bleeding again and has to go back to the locker room.

Zbo with the O reb and basket. 10 and 6 for him


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jack gets the offensive foul...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> And also, can you please not mic the rims?


I actually rather enjoy this, and I would be disappointed if it went away.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ime misses the layup, Nash misses and Martell rebounds.

Outlaw bad pass gets stolen, and Nash lobs to Marion for a layup.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are finally getting some boards.

But they turn around and turn the ball over.

Both teams with 20 rebounds.

65-51, Suns with 9:05 left in the 3rd.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: I don't know about that, it got close to the stands, but I don't think anyone but Outlaw could gotten the envelopes. The new blimp is pretty studpid though, it just rocks back and forth, and it goes even slower than the other blimp. They need to cut their loses and change it back.


Hey, really, my buddy at the game seen it happen!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

An interesting stat:

Suns leading the points in the paint battle, 38-26.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Man, Amare plays strong.

67-53 Suns. with 8:20 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw still has a long way to go before he's an NBA ready player.

He makes too many mental mistakes, shots like that last one are a prime example of it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nash hits a far side jumper from the corner.

Randolph with a shot from the key at the other end.

69-55 Suns.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Aldridge is back on the Blazer bench, for those that wonder.

He had gone into the locker room.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> OOOHH...one of my most hated NBA players...Raja Bell. can't stand the guy....not sure why. :rant:


Anyone who clotheslines Kobe Bryant is okay in my book.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> Aldridge is back on the Blazer bench, for those that wonder.
> 
> He had gone into the locker room.


Now a trainer is going over to him... He's pointing at his mouth.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Jack with a wide open jumper.

And at the other end Marion scores just like that.

75-59 Suns.

Ime hit's a right baseline 3!!!

And at the other end Marion gets an easy layup under the basket.

It's amazing what good ball movement can do for you.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What a stupid play on Webster's part to flop like that. It left Marion wide open.

79-62 Suns with 4:48 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> What a stupid play on Webster's part to flop like that. It left Marion wide open.
> 
> 79-62 Suns with 4:48 left in the 3rd.


when did tripping over a player become a flop?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

God, everytime we score they throw it down the court and score like that..


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Sloppy ball movement from the Blazers, and they turn it over. Again.

And then at the other end Dixon commits a really silly foul. If you are going to foul on a lapup like that, you need to foul hard to prevent the shot. Dixon didn't do that there, and the Suns have a 3 point play the old fasioned way.

82-62 Suns.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Nightfly said:


> An interesting stat:
> 
> Suns leading the points in the paint battle, 38-26.


Pretty sure Phoenix lead the league in points in the paint the last 2 years.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> when did tripping over a player become a flop?


Rolled his ankle.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Pretty sure Phoenix lead the league in points in the paint the last 2 years.


They are one of the worst this year according to the broadcasters.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it surely wasn't a flop tho.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hap said:


> when did tripping over a player become a flop?


He didn't get tripped.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw with the Block and Dixon a shot at the other end!!

Blazers within 19.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are rushing their offense right now.

They really need to settle down if they hope to have any chance in the second half.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

87-66 Suns with 1:48 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dixon with an aggressive basket. I like what I see.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw should win this jump ball easily.

And he does.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

...Just to turn it over.

Outlaw fouls to at least prevent a basket.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Marion had a foot on the line, but they call it a 3.

He has 13 points tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This is getting pathetic.

93-66 Suns.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sergio with a nice shot. I guess he needs to be on Spanish TV more often so he can actually make some shots.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Is it just me or is Phoenix fouling _very_ hard tonight?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Last shot time for the Blazers, and a foul is called. Bell's 3rd foul.

Not a foul the Suns wanted to commit, but they will have a chance at the last say in the 3rd.

Ime with a pair upcoming at the line. He hits the first.

Webster checks in for Mags.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ime hits the second.

End of the 3rd, 93-72, Suns.

This is quite brutal.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I also want to take this oppertunity to say that I really hate Blaze.

What the hell does a cat have to do with the Blazers anyway??


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Deciding whether to go play some Madden or watch the 4th quarter and hit 7,000 posts..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll probably just post pad...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

until I get there..

HEY I'M THERE! 7k *****es!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Ime hits the second.
> 
> End of the 3rd, 93-72, Suns.
> 
> This is quite brutal.


It sure is ugly!

I hope they do better against the Pacers since I'll be at that game. :yay: Just had to use that.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Suns with the ball to start the 4th.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's just our luck, block the 2 and they make a 3.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers look like they are going to play aggressive in the 4th.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, Magloire got more than 2 inches off the ground!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

My goodness, the Rebounding is bad tonight.

Bad bad bad!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sergio hits the 3, first regular season 3.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Martell With A 3! Yeahh Boiii!

96-81 Blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe this is the start of the comeback?

Webster with a HUGE 3!!!

Suns burn a Time Out!! Wow!!!

It's a 15 point game. 96-81 Suns. Still plenty of time left. 10:19 left in the game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess Madden can wait!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

And Sergio fouls Marion the first play out of the timeout. Marion at the line. Hits the first, and the second.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

The Blazers are past the point of trading baskets. They need to get something going here.

And shots like that from Outlaw aren't going to cut it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Randolph is one rebound away from a Double Double.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

We miss our next shot. Ball out of bounds to PHX. Nash misses but they get the offensive rebound, marion makes a floater.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Dixon is not the good shooter he seems to think he is.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Outlaw finally grabs a rebound. THEN THROWS IT AWAY!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Makes it up with a jumper. 100-83


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sergio With The Nice Move For The Fastbreak Layup!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw his a shot. And then Nash gets down the lane untouched but misses.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

100-85 Suns.

7:45 left in the game.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Almost stole it from Phoenix, there is still life.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Webster with another huge 3.

And then Nash hits a shot at the other end.

104-88 suns.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Someone hit a 3, but Nash takes it down for a layup. We can't keep trading baskets!

Raja for 3 and it's over. 107-88.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

And then Bell hit's a 3.

And now fans are starting to leave the Garden.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I almost got hit with one of those Free T-Shirts.

Why to people get so excited about them? They aren't even Blazer shirts.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I almost got hit with one of those Free T-Shirts.
> 
> Why to people get so excited about them? They aren't even Blazer shirts.


What? They are not Blazer shirts? What are they?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh well, at least we are still in the running for Chalupas!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> What? They are not Blazer shirts? What are they?


They are usually "Wells Fargo" shirts.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That sucks!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw has the quietest 18 points I've ever seen.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Suns leading the assist battle, 27-19.

That's why they are up by over 20.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well the Blazers did compete, they just don't have the guns to match up with the Kings. It'd be a tough match up if everyone was healthy, but with the injuries it's not much of a contest.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Make no mistakes folks, this is still a very bad Blazers team. Certainly with out key players.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I believe I am done watching this. Just turned into rat ball.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

At least they are hustling.

3 points away from Chulupas! 117-97 2:35 left in the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Suns leading the assist battle, 27-19.
> 
> That's why they are up by over 20.


Well when you miss a lot of shots you are not going to have as many assists. I'm actually surprise it's that close. What's the rebounds? That I bet is a big difference.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice aggressive basket from Outlaw. He needs to play like that all the time.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Chalupas!!! Woo!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

That's the game. Final score 119-101. Suns over Blazers.

Alright, I've got some "stuff" to take care of and then I'll post some more when I get home.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well lol more balls in the hopper for us


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

_mookthoughtstm:_

• man, we need Roy. when Raja Bell is burning through your perimeter defense like hot fish grease and Graham is STILL getting minutes after sucking on a Lewinski level, you are lucky to lose by 18. 

• it appears that the key to getting Outlaw involved in the offense is to give him 45 minutes a night. anybody else buying in on that game plan? 

• Aldridge made me look back fondly at the halcion "Ha Days of Thunder" tonight. 3 fouls and two bloody lips in two minutes of play. hopefully this is the last comparison ever seen between these two projects. 

• Rodriguez racked up an assist almost every two minutes. can't help but think of "crazy panic guy" from Aliens: "Man, why don't you put *her *in charge?" seriously, Nate, let's try starting Sergio and use Jack at SG. what, are you afraid of a slow start? or can this team just not survive the trauma of benching Ime Udoka? (now that is a question that you really wish was sarcastic, but maybe isn't so much.) 

• Webster, I actually shouted at the tv set, "Nate--you gotta get Dixon in!" tonight. Shame on you.

• Randolph is a man. 18 points, 50% shooting, 9 boards in 27 minutes while fighting through double and triple teams because nobody is guarding anyone else on our sad sack team.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nash just went to the hoop at will against Sergio tonight. 9 points and 10 assists is good, but if you're playing matador defense for Nate, it's all for naught.

Also, I can't imagine how much more amazing Zach would be if he had a reliable outsider shooter or two to kick to out of the double team. Free Martell! Teams know they can double team Zach all night long, because he doesn't have a good shooter to get it to. Dixon and Graham won't strike any kind of fear into the hearts of opponents.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> Free Martell!


Nobody but Martell can do that for Martell.

He's getting the start lately...he needs to play well enough to earn minutes. If he does, he'll be 'free.'


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Fork said:


> Nobody but Martell can do that for Martell.
> 
> He's getting the start lately...he needs to play well enough to earn minutes. If he does, he'll be 'free.'


He seemed to be hitting his shots at the end of the game. Hopefully he can carry that on to our next game.

I still think that Nate needs to watch some Reggie Miller tape and use some of Indy's offensive sets for Martell.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

idk if anyone noticed but this is portlands first loss this season when they scored over 100. so far they were 3-0 when scoring atleast 100. now we are 3-1 :-/


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> idk if anyone noticed but this is portlands first loss this season when they scored over 100. so far they were 3-0 when scoring atleast 100. now we are 3-1 :-/


I don't think we've scored 100 4 times last season total...

But man do we miss Roy. It just shows you how important he is that he made such a big impact already in his rookie season.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

My thoughts from being at tonight's game:

- It was pretty frustrating when the Suns were making their move in the third quarter, and there were no subs being put in. Nate was letting the game just slip away as the team just struggled badly...

- Seems like if Martell doesn't get any shots off, he stops moving and stands in the corner by himself for the whole 24 seconds. Either that's the play for him to stand out there doing nothing, or he needs to just keep constantly moving and find a shot.

- Zach can't do it all and sometimes I think he feels he has to take on the whole load because no one else can make a shot. When Travis Outlaw is the most consistent outside threat, that's not a great sign.

- Give Sergio more time. He may make a lot of rookie type mistakes, but the offense looks good with him on the floor.

- Pretty lame halfcourt shot attempt during the timeout by the guy from Woodburn in the first half.

- Brandon Roy, Joel Przybilla, Raef Lafrentz: We need you.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The thing I wonder about with Martell is he the one taking himself out of the game, or is it how Nate is using him in the offense. I see some plays where he is moving, rubbing people off of screens, and then I see others where he is just standing in the corner. It is so completely random I cannot figure out if he is not being used correctly, or if it is an effort issue. 

The second thing about Martell is, he needs to shoot more when he does get the ball. He is the type of guy where he can miss a couple and then put 9 points in 3's down on you within a few seconds. In order for him to help the team, he needs to shoot and force the opposition to spread the floor.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Suns were a treat to watch tonight. How basketball should be played. Their spacing and movement on offense is what Portland should try to emulate. Zach was very strong again, and Outlaw has a nice.....albeit quiet game.....

I'm not one to bash the refs, in fact I tire easily with people who do, but tonight was brutal. It wouldn't have made a lick of difference in the outcome of the game, but they were very poor I thought. 

It was sad losing Aldridge early because this would have been a good game for him IMO.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Well that is two blow outs in a row. More concerning is the way the team is playing. At many points in the game, Phx was out hustling Ptd. Ptd is going to have a hard enough time winning games this year, but if they are outworked by other teams . . . it going to start to look a lot like the end of last year.

This is a young and vunerable group. They need some wins to keep their spirits up and feel like all the hard work is worth it. I think a losing streak with frequent blowouts will be a big step backwards for this organization.

Maybe it's time for the entire team to pull an all nighter with Nate . . .


----------

